# 5/3/1 or madcows?



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

*5/3/1 or madcows*​
5/3/1 1270.59%madcows529.41%


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

hey guuuuys,my lifts have stalled over the last few months and i want to get back into a program again.

atm i'm only interested in upping my main 3 lifts.

i'll include a poll,but leave a comment saying which you picked and why,to bump the post.

lifts atm= squat 145kg, bench 105kg, deadlift 175kg.

cheers,1st thread and all that...


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Both are good.

But I choose 531. Doing each lift once a week simply works.

It is hard to hold back on high frequency training such as madcows imo


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

5/3/1

although if i used it again i would make some changes...


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

depends on how you respond tbh although its good to change volume to intensity for a while , have done 5/3/1 i liked the program but there was not enough volume for me personally

if your lifts have stalled then from what i can remember from the book try a deload or maybe a week off and come back stronger

I have 5/3/1 book and beyond 5/3/1 so if you are without give me a pm and ill throw em urway


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

cheers guys,looks like we have a winrar..

i have 5/3/1 on ebook,never thought there was much point in beyond 5/3/1,is there really much else of quality in it??


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

i.am.ahab. said:


> cheers guys,looks like we have a winrar..
> 
> i have 5/3/1 on ebook,never thought there was much point in beyond 5/3/1,is there really much else of quality in it??


no there isnt. trust me. save your money mate. fvcking wendler is just milking it now


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

bump for the morning crew


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Im on 531, going on to my 4th cycle.

I have had to adapt it to what feels right for me.

But its a good program to follow.


----------



## MAC675 (Feb 12, 2009)

I found 531 helped all my lifts increase slowly however Madcow rocketed my Squat!

I enjoy squatting 3 times a week as I find it helps keep my mobility.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Try Powerlifting To Win Intermediate programs. Very specific to powerlifting (as the name suggests).

I'm just finishing up his novice program which has put 20kg on my squat, 10kg on my bench and a little bit on my deadlift too (this is a sucky movement for me).

does mean you'll have to have some idea of RPE and how it woks though.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can I ask what it means on the 531 program when it says going all out on the last core workout. Does this mean, even if it says 3x3, you still aim to do more reps on the last set? I am trying to stick to what it says and dont want to get it wrong to ensure I get the maximum results from the program?


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

yea mate,the last set mean 5+ or 3+ or 1+,depending on what week you are on,it means you bust your ass for that last set,stopping 1 rep short of failure.so yes,you would/should be hitting more than the prescribed number.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

i.am.ahab. said:


> yea mate,the last set mean 5+ or 3+ or 1+,depending on what week you are on,it means you bust your ass for that last set,stopping 1 rep short of failure.so yes,you would/should be hitting more than the prescribed number.


Is that on every workout? Im on my first mesocycle, week 3?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

SK50 said:


> But I choose 531. Doing each lift once a week simply works.


Interesting. Higher frequency works better for me.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

yes..every workout,except the deload week.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If your goal is to improve your big 3 then the obvious choice is mad cow. In fact its a no brained. The progress is 4 times as fast!!!!

Once you Max out. Then do 531.

Borg mighty fine routines


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I've run both, 5/3/1 i ran for about 14 months and absolutely loved it. madcow i only ran for about 4 months, volume day absolutely destroyed me! Like others have said, madcows frequency and linear progression allow faster progress but for me i preffered the steadier progression of 5/3/1 plus it's easier to track workouts with the excel template, which i love!


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

Both are good programs. There is also a 5/3/1 full body routine if you want to squat more frequently.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'd say run the more aggressive progression madcows and milk it (no pun intended) for all you can

Once gains stall then move onto the slower progressing 531 and think about throwing in some extra squats and benching where possible


----------

